# ANKARA | MiA Central Business Area Urban Transformation | Prep



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*MiA Central Business Area Urban Transformation*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.miacitycenter.com/



*About the Project *

CENTRAL BUSINESS AREA PROJECT is a project to create a contemporary City Center with a new understanding. This project is done in conjunction with an Urban Renewal Project in Ankara and Metropolitan Municipality's support. The location of the project is at Scythian Industrial Zone.

The master-plan has 2 km long and 35 m wide boulevard with a vast square at its mid-point. The boulevard acts like a spine where all the minor streets connect. The boulevard will serve as a new pedestrian zone where the people of Ankara could once more breathe and socialize. The boulevard will contribute the urban life.

The Project aims to extend the subway and other public transportation routes through the boulevard and will approximately have 27 600 parking lots. 

The new district will form a large-scale mix used development with malls, stores, showrooms, street shops, bookstores, hotels, restaurants, cafes, hospitals and office buildings.

A commercially attractive district will be created by hiring an international leasing consultant firm which will be charge of bringing the most widely-known brands into the project. 

A line of high-rise building office blocks with publicly accessible restaurants and street shops on ground level are ranged either side of the boulevard and will work until midnight so that the social activity on the site will remain until late hours.



*Goals of the Project *

The urban development project of MIA ISKITLER aims to reconstruct a contemporary city centre in Ankara on an existing small scale industrial area.

* To reconstruct the identity of the city center towards the future.
* To realize an aesthetic, active and a new contemporary city center.
* A new urban space (64 hectares) for upgrading cultural and social interaction in Ankara.
* Improving the vision of public space perception.
* Promoting the quality of urban land.
* Designing a new city order focused on a 2 km length access spine.
* Proposing a new life-centre.
* Housing modern city functions in a physical structure.
* Working as a team with developers, land owners and the local authorities.



*Project Size *

The urban development project of MIA ISKITLER aims to reconstruct a contemporary city centre in Ankara on an existing small scale industrial area.

* CBD Urban Renewal Project occupies a total area of approximately 90 acres. That is tosay, approximately 64 acres of the CBD 1 project area and the above-mentioned Central Business Areas. The remaining is approximately 26-acres creating section of the CBD 2 Project Area known as the Housing Department.
* CBD 1 that is Central Business District Project, will produce 33 individual parcels and these parcels on approximately 1.8 million m2 of gross building area on a total 314 000 m2 property field. This area will be formed as about 900,000 m2 section Leasable Area, 680 000 m2 Parking garage part, the remaining area of approximately 220,000 m2, the interior streets, Atriums, Common Areas, Service and Obligatory premises.
* CBD 1 is planned as a total of 81 388 m² land property at primarily stage, 39 618 m² area of Mall, 24 348 m² and 8079 m² the industrial market, and area of 9343 m² five-star hotel.
* It is estimated to provide employment opportunity to 15.000 people directly or indirectly and the region’s population to reach 170.000 people when CBD 1 is a project implemented.
* Regarding the economic conditions and developments in World and may change, investment costs including VAT and excluding land, is foreseen to be completed in 8-10 year period reaching to a total of approximately $ 810,000,000.



*Basic Features of the Project *

The main features of a New City Center are summarized below as follows:

* Creating aesthetic, contemporary and functional urban texture,
* Earning the City Center a new silhouette as a result of Ankara’s highest building and other high-level buildings with an architectural aesthetic harmony and integration,
* Creating a new City Centre axle where people can walk and breathe comfortably by forming a circular main boulevard centering approximately 12 acres that host a new town square with a width of 35mt. and 2 km length,
* Creating an area of city trade By an extensive transportation project, consisting of easily available metro and all public-transport vehicles and inside and outside parcels will be designed for about 27 600 pieces of indoor and outdoor parking with a capacity of individual means of transport for the parking problem,
* Creating a real magnet by forming a mixed-use concept that includes all the basic necessities that people may need such as
o Shopping Centre
o Sectoral Market
o Construction Market
o Specific Sectoral Show Rooms
o High-level office and residence buildings
o Show and Entertainment Centre
o Hotel and Hospital Buildings

within the parcels of Main Avenue and City Square,
* Increasing the attraction of City Center by working with an internationally experienced Property Rental Company in order to create a strong, sustainable and flexible retailing axis, and to provide a world-renowned brands take part in Ankara and Turkey for the first time ,
* Creating a way of continuously clean, well maintained, comfortable and safe life by working with an internationally experienced Property Management Company, where all municipality services for 24 hours a day, security and health services are provided,
* Creating a city texture that is vibrant and alive until 24.00 at boulevard side, the food-dominant (themed restaurants, fast food, cafes, bakeries, etc.) Stores and with 1+1 and 1+2 suit-type multi-level residences,
* Thanks to the main four boulevards (İstanbul Road, Karabekir Boulevard, Etlik Street and Turgut Ozal Boulevard), that Project area surrounds, which is the new City Centre the spine of the 35 mt. wide new boulevards, Placing a system of light rail tramway realizing short distance transportation, only the center of the human density that transits, who will make the surrounding arteries used, letting the traffic in slow pace,
* Briefly to sum up, for Central Business Areas (Central Business Areas), just like in Potsdamer Platz-Berlin, LE DEFENSE-Paris and Oxford Street-London as the world samples, gaining our country this type of project in Turkey as the first initiative.


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1059121


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

similar project^^


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

The current situation:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

After the approval, the construction of this project will start already in 2011 and will host a 40 storey tower.




> *Ankara Merkezi İş Alanları Projesi hayata geçiyor!*
> http://www.emlakkulisi.com/ankara_me...or_-75403.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Preparation works have started:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b574/jackal281/Okan_YUKSEL_DSCF3263_zps05a4a56a.jpg









http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b574/jackal281/Okan_YUKSEL_DSCF3308_zps7831a7b3.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Pictures taken by AbuDhabiBoy:


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

Böyle "hızla" devam giderse *2023*'de anca biter ama ona bile sevinirim  Yeter ki yapılsın...


----------



## karahisarlı (Jun 30, 2016)

METAFOR | Ofis | AVM | Residence | Lokasyon


Hayatın Merkezinde, Ankara'nın En Gözde Yerinde METAFOR Yükseliyor! Merkezi Lokasyon - İş Hayatının Tam Kalbinde




www.metaforankara.com


----------

